# panel schedule



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone know of a computer program that is made for doing panel schedules ?
I currently us micrsoft word, but I thought there was a program specifically for panel schedules


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is what I have.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is my Excel version.


----------



## BETS91784 (Jul 18, 2013)

Exactly what I was hoping for! Thanks a 1000 mcm Speedy Petey


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I made up a simple one in Excel, kinda like the top one on 480sparky's. I put my company logo and info at the top. When I do a service change I put a clear plastic adhesive sleeve on the panel door and slide the custom panel schedule into it.


----------



## BETS91784 (Jul 18, 2013)

Speedy Petey in post #2 had the mostest exactest match that I could have hoped for. 

Thank you Speedy Petey!!


----------

